# where is 2004 350zx manufactured?



## dcski701 (Oct 15, 2007)

hey guys, i am new to this-usually spend all my money on sleds and quads. does anyone know where the 350 is manufactured?

thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Japan. The 1st letter of the VIN # verifies this...


----------

